# Phuket Thailand



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone have any experince with the Sunsail base in Phuket Thailand? Thinking of doing a ten day charter with my wife in October. Plan on sailing over to Koh Phi Phi and the neighboring islands, yes I am aware that this is the tail end of Typhoon season, "Honey could you please put a reef in the main, oh and another beer please!"


----------

